# Proper torque values for Gen 1 HPWC charging cable terminal block?



## atebit (Jan 26, 2018)

I need to remove & replace the charging cable on my Gen 1 HPWC. I can’t find how much torque I need to apply to the terminal block where the charging cable connects. Any ideas?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

This is the installation manual for the HPWC.



https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/downloads/high-power-wall-connector-installation-installation-a-b.pdf



Page 13 has a table of torque values for various gauges of wire.


----------

